# Farewell, my sweet Gunny...



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

May you now run free and easily without pain, chasing all the bunnies and playing with the horses as you loved to do. May you woof for attention and chase lights and shadows with all the joy and abandon you always shared with us. I will look for you when we all cross the bridge. May you join with Tasha, LT, and Sheba for companionship until we meet again. We love you dearly, know that you will be sorely missed.


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

My condolences on the loss of your dear friend. Run well and free Gunny.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Gunny


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.







Run free Gunny.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so sorry!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

oh no, i'm so sorry! Death of our little fuzzy wonders just tugs on my heart strings. i'll pray for peace for you and yours.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Praying for ryour peace of mind and heart 
I am so sorry and I know how badly it can hurt too....

we're all thinking of you now........


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Please now I care.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry that a loss of a beloved must come during a joyful season.
Gunny is free from any pain and restrictions, and will await your reunion at the bridge, with a wagging tail and a happy heart.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you and your loved ones. RIP sweet Gunny.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Thank you all.......it does help to have your support and understanding. Sharing our losses to ease the pain of losing a loved one. We are comforted to think that now Gunny will be young and tireless once more, no pain, and with our other 'pack' members who are waiting for us at the bridge. I'm sure he is now pestering the others waiting, making sure they will play with him. He was the happiest dog we've ever known, always laughing and enjoying his life. Hubby and I will rejoice once we all meet up again, they are all so special in our hearts. We are blessed to have Luna in our home, and she will definitely be given all the attention now. 
RIP
Tasha 1
Yorick
Sheba
Tasha 2
LT
Gunny
Bless you all for your kind thoughts and wishes!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss; you're in my thoughts.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Gunny.


----------

